

Ask HN: What are the "Best Practices" you generally follow? Here is mine. - yogrish

Recently I encountered some of the best practices (IMO) on HN/Reddit and I really appreciate them and religiously follow. I would like to hear more that are really helping you succeed in life. Let us consolidate them in one place. No Quotes please.<p>* Start every day as a producer, not a consumer. Start your first free moments of the day with thoughts of what you really want to do;<p>* Always be learning something. I always have at least one learning project going on at all times. Last time it was korean language and right now its photography.<p>* Take Minimalistic approach in Design or at your home (by de-cluttering things once in a while).<p>* Whatever you do, do it with Confidence. If you are taking a stand which you think might be wrong, be confident then only people will believe.<p>* "Always do the right thing", even if it comes at personal cost. Don't worry abt result. At that moment if you feel right, then go ahead.<p>* Presentation skills: whatever you present, present with enthusiasm. If you are not showing interest in what you present, why will audience do??<p>* Hot girl effect Networking - Never hesitate to say Hi or drop a mail to greet someone who is a top guy. Apply this technique to increase your networking with celebs, CEOs etc
======
xackpot
One practice that I use is to set an hourly reminder on my phone to tell me
that I need to focus and, that I have long term plans and dreams. Positive
enforcement, and it works like a charm every time I have used it.

------
slurgfest
Best practices for what? I think it would help a lot to define the scope of
what you are trying to optimize. Otherwise you have an impossible question
like "how do I be the best?"

------
ssanders82
"some of the best practices (IMO) on HN/Reddit" - link?

------
alpine
You might be interested in Benjamin Franklin's Thirteen Virtues.

~~~
blacklooksgreat
Worth posting to bootstrap the uninitiated, from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Franklin#Thirteen_Virt...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Franklin#Thirteen_Virtues)

    
    
        "Temperance. Eat not to dullness; drink not to elevation."
        "Silence. Speak not but what may benefit others or yourself; avoid trifling conversation."
        "Order. Let all your things have their places; let each part of your business have its time."
        "Resolution. Resolve to perform what you ought; perform without fail what you resolve."
        "Frugality. Make no expense but to do good to others or yourself; i.e., waste nothing."
        "Industry. Lose no time; be always employ'd in something useful; cut off all unnecessary actions."
        "Sincerity. Use no hurtful deceit; think innocently and justly, and, if you speak, speak accordingly."
        "Justice. Wrong none by doing injuries, or omitting the benefits that are your duty."
        "Moderation. Avoid extremes; forbear resenting injuries so much as you think they deserve."
        "Cleanliness. Tolerate no uncleanliness in body, cloaths, or habitation."
        "Tranquility. Be not disturbed at trifles, or at accidents common or unavoidable."
        "Chastity. Rarely use venery but for health or offspring, never to dullness, weakness, or the injury of your own or another's peace or reputation."
        "Humility. Imitate Jesus and Socrates."

